# Rusted rotors on a 2003 spec V



## hhelper (Jul 28, 2004)

I left my car yesterday at the dealer for my 15000 miles maintenance. Today, they told me my brake rotors would have to be changed as they are rusted. My car is a stock 2003 specv and it has seen only 1 winter. I can still brake fine and i did not notice any warping or roughness while braking. Is it normal to have rusted rotors after only 1 year of use? How long can you usually go with factory rotors? I have recently moved to the washington state and don't expect to have my car endure any more harsh winter.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

hhelper said:


> I left my car yesterday at the dealer for my 15000 miles maintenance. Today, they told me my brake rotors would have to be changed as they are rusted. My car is a stock 2003 specv and it has seen only 1 winter. I can still brake fine and i did not notice any warping or roughness while braking. Is it normal to have rusted rotors after only 1 year of use? How long can you usually go with factory rotors? I have recently moved to the washington state and don't expect to have my car endure any more harsh winter.


I've seen rusted rotors on a brand new Porsche that is still on the lot. You car got rained on and your rotors rusted. No big deal.

You should make a comlaint to Nissan USA about that dealer. Telling you that your rotors need to be replaced is BS. I think that is acually the dumbest thing I've ever read as far as "The dealer told me....."

Have you never seen rotors with rust before? It only takes a few days of not being driven.


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

*ROTORS*

THEY MAY BE RUSTED BUT YOU DONT HAVE TO REPLACE THEM - ITS CONDENSATION FROM SITTING. IF ANYTHING JUST HAVE THEM RESURFACE THEM.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

few days? my rotors get rust on them overnight if it rains.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

i definately have to second chimmike, my 04 V sees little rust dots overnight and definately over-weekend. 

how long are the rotors covered with the factory warranty?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Umm..what dickhead sales men. If you wash your car on a hot day, as the water on the rotors evaporate, they turn a rust color. It is only the very top surface and it comes right off as soon as you brake a few times.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

step 1 - get in your car
step 2 - accelerate up to about 30
step 3 - stop once
step 4 - get out of the car
step 5 - point to your now clean rotors and kick the salesman in the nuts


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> step 1 - get in your car
> step 2 - accelerate up to about 30
> step 3 - stop once
> step 4 - get out of the car
> step 5 - point to your now clean rotors and kick the salesman in the nuts


step 6: Find a new Dealership


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

ROTORS ARE FOR 3 YEARS OR 36,000 MILES (WHICHEVER COMES FIRST) PROVIDING THEY ARE NOT WARPED FROM THE PADS


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> ROTORS ARE FOR 3 YEARS OR 36,000 MILES (WHICHEVER COMES FIRST) PROVIDING THEY ARE NOT WARPED FROM THE PADS


STOP TYPING IN CAPS. this mech. sounds like adouch!my grandmothers max rotors rust over night if it rains or not just because of dew in the morning. i agree (forgot who said it) report this guy to his manager he is a skum bag :thumbdwn: also there is no way he could claim ignorance on this because if he dosent know rotors will rust then he has no reason to be around a car let alone work on one for a living :dumbass: look at any car and you will see rust on the rotors where the pads dont contact. walk him around the lot of his dealership :thumbup:


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

Sorry - Im at work thats why the CAPS. I think we all understand stand now that rotors can rust overnight. THANKS FOR THE INFO!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i had to replace pads and roters on ym spec at 14K, they were rusted... all the way through the roter!!! the material was wafflinf off, the roters on the 02/03 specs are shit....


----------



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> Sorry - Im at work thats why the CAPS.


-What's work have to do with CAPS?
-Anywho, do like _SR20dem0n_ said or take some light sandpaper to it.
-*But* if the brakes are still on warranty, let them replace the rotors. It won't hurt anything.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

SpecM said:


> -What's work have to do with CAPS?
> -Anywho, do like _SR20dem0n_ said or take some light sandpaper to it.
> -*But* if the brakes are still on warranty, let them replace the rotors. It won't hurt anything.


Brakes don't have a warranty, they are a wear item. If the caliper froze, you might be able to get that replaced, but not the pads or rotors. They can be trashed in a weekend.


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

*NADA*



SpecM said:


> -What's work have to do with CAPS?
> -Anywho, do like _SR20dem0n_ said or take some light sandpaper to it.
> -*But* if the brakes are still on warranty, let them replace the rotors. It won't hurt anything.


If you read my last post I said the ROTORS may be covered (providind they werent worn by the pads!!!) Please do some research before adding opinions. AND AS FOR THE CAPS - I WORK AT NIISAN AND ADP ONLY WORKS IN CAPS!!!! :loser:


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> If you read my last post I said the ROTORS may be covered (providind they werent worn by the pads!!!) Please do some research before adding opinions. AND AS FOR THE CAPS - I WORK AT NIISAN AND ADP ONLY WORKS IN CAPS!!!! :loser:


Um, 1 out of 4 of our rotors warped extreamly early with in town use. No racing at all. The nissan dealer would not cover it because it is a wear item. Someone at some dealer might have gotten a rotor replaced under warranty, but I think it will be a cold day in Hell when you can get a Nissan dealer to replace defective brake parts.

Any dealer for any auto maker is not going to preplace brake parts without a fight. They are wear items and unless there is a recall, owners are pretty much s.o.l. So, I don't care that you work at a dealer, and I'm not just adding a opinoin. Brakes are a wear item and wear items are not covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. If you work at a dealer, I think it is rude for you to tell people that they might be able to get brake parts replaced under warranty. That simply isn't the case. I've read a few cases where people have had brake parts replaced, but for the most case, it's almost impossible to prove that they were some how defective.

So, if defective brake parts can be covered and you work at a dealer, then send me 1 right front rotor for a 03 spec v, cause the bitch warped in only a few thousand miles and the wear patren was different then the rest of the wheels. We were turned down by the local dealer because brakes are.... A wear item.....


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

OK- I wasnt talking to so dont get so bent out of shape CAVEMAN. If a cust comes in with a front end shimmey it is more than likely a resurfacing of the rotors issue and if he is under 3 years and/or 36,000 miles it is FREE OF CHARGE !!!! I never said pads were a warranty item.. :hal:


caveman said:


> Um, 1 out of 4 of our rotors warped extreamly early with in town use. No racing at all. The nissan dealer would not cover it because it is a wear item. Someone at some dealer might have gotten a rotor replaced under warranty, but I think it will be a cold day in Hell when you can get a Nissan dealer to replace defective brake parts.
> 
> Any dealer for any auto maker is not going to preplace brake parts without a fight. They are wear items and unless there is a recall, owners are pretty much s.o.l. So, I don't care that you work at a dealer, and I'm not just adding a opinoin. Brakes are a wear item and wear items are not covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. If you work at a dealer, I think it is rude for you to tell people that they might be able to get brake parts replaced under warranty. That simply isn't the case. I've read a few cases where people have had brake parts replaced, but for the most case, it's almost impossible to prove that they were some how defective.
> 
> So, if defective brake parts can be covered and you work at a dealer, then send me 1 right front rotor for a 03 spec v, cause the bitch warped in only a few thousand miles and the wear patren was different then the rest of the wheels. We were turned down by the local dealer because brakes are.... A wear item.....


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

SCOOTERSPECV said:


> OK- I wasnt talking to so dont get so bent out of shape CAVEMAN. If a cust comes in with a front end shimmey it is more than likely a resurfacing of the rotors issue and if he is under 3 years and/or 36,000 miles it is FREE OF CHARGE !!!! I never said pads were a warranty item.. :hal:



I just think you are giving both false hope and information by telling people that they might be able to get any brake part replaced under warranty. That simply isn't the case. A owner would have to find a extreamly nice dealer, and the failure would have to be really early. If your dealer is willing to resurface rotors that's great, buy most don't do it for free. Also, if the rotors are weak from the factory and they seem to be, then resurfacing them is going to cause a bigger problem. The less meterial there is to absorb heat, the less the vented rotors work, so they just over heat faster and warp all over again.


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

Well once again I never said ANY BRAKE PART, that is false info. You are 100% correct about the brakes, but honestly I dont know where you live but where I am none of the dealers have problems resurfacing the rotors under the mileage - again - as long as they arent worn or damaged by the brakes. If they come from the factory like that then Im assuming you would just replace them. I thought I was just trying to HELP - but I guess I was wrong. Sorry! - NEXT TOPIC!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well guys it also really depends on a dealer . some will not even honor warranty on clearly defective parts and some are prettymuch willing to help you in any way the possibly can for practically nothin.


----------



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

Thanx NickZac!!! :thumbup: Thats what I am trying to say exactly. Good looking out!!!! :cheers:


NickZac said:


> well guys it also really depends on a dealer . some will not even honor warranty on clearly defective parts and some are prettymuch willing to help you in any way the possibly can for practically nothin.


----------

